# Limnophila sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf'



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everybody,
I have this interesting species since some months: it grows faster and it is interesting to see how it emits stolons in my tank.

I'm looking some information about its name: I have read _Limnophila_ sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf', _Limnophila_ sp. Guinea 'Silver Tip' or simply _Limnophila_ sp. 'Needle Leaf' ( http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/09/25/limnophila-sp-needle-leaf ) 
so my question is simple..3 different names for the same plant??

Thank you,
Lino.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, they are very different plants. The problem is that some of the common names are a bit confused.

Here is the first:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=327&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

The second probably refers to _Cabomba caroliniana_ 'Silver Green', a mutation/cultivar of normal _C. caroliniana_. This is what happens when people aren't careful with names of plants they're selling.

The third was in your link; I have not seen it in quite a while.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Cavan,
I think that you're confusing..LIMNOPHILA SP. 'GUINEA BROAD-LEAF' and Limnophila sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf' are not the same plant because the morphology of the leaves is very different.
My L. sp. Guinea 'Needle leaf' is similar/equal to Limnophila sp. 'Needle Leaf' (guitarfish).

-on AAPE ( http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?p=129734 ) they write Limnophila sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf' or 'Silver Tip' .
..I think it is always the same plant


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

linus87 said:


> Hi Cavan,
> I think that you're confusing..LIMNOPHILA SP. 'GUINEA BROAD-LEAF' and Limnophila sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf' are not the same plant because the morphology of the leaves is very different.


I'm not confused. That's basically what I said. But I have also seen 'silver tip' or 'silver green' applied to a _Limnophila_, apparently in error. I prefer scientific names myself, because of situations like this.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Lino,
it's the question where "Tito Cris" got the names Limnophila sp Guinea 'Needle Leaf' or 'Silver Tip'... If there are any shops out there (Asia?) selling plants under these names...? Seemingly a lot of stuff popping up in recent time was collected in Guinea. If somebody knows more?
At all, when new plants and their names are presented, things would be much clearer when the sources (also companies, traders, collectors) of the plants and names would always be given...


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,
it is better if there is a scientific name, but the plant hasn't been classified yet.
Certainly, the problem exists because sellers change names..but now I have this plant and I'm looking for more information.
I think that it has three different names


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yet another "Guinea" name: Limnophila sp Guinea 'Narrow Leaf' 
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-215707.html


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you 
photos of my _Limnophila_ sp. Guinea 'Needle Leaf' coming soon


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello,
..and now, photos


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

the apical zone is brownish / red color and the apexes of the leaves are silver color. Silver tips characteristic is also present in Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver Green' (fantastic  )

I think that it has other different name:
For example, Massimo(RAP) received Limnophila sp. 'Silver Tip' from Tropica plants and he says it is the same plant..


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

my growing experience 
http://ilmiomondosommerso.myblog.it/archive/2011/08/22/limnophila-sp-guinea-needle-leaf.html


----------

